# Hitachi M12VE Through Bore Size



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been given a Hitachi M12VE Plunge router for Christmas and will pick it up at the store on Thursday. I want to purchase a set of inserts and template guides from Leevalley while they have free shipping but do not know the diameter of the through bore in the base plate. I phoned the store to find out, but the part time seasonal staff that is on duty did not know what I was talking about. Can anyone with an M12VE tell me what the diameter is. I am thinking it SHOULD be 1 3/16".
Thanks,
kenny from Sundre


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The ones that came with my Hitachi MV12 were just shy of 60mm dia with 2 screw holes on opposite edges. I altered a few Trend guide bushes with semi circular recess to take the screws. I also enlarged the hole in the basepkate to accomodate larger bits.


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks, mike


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get the template guide adapter for the M12VE that takes porter cable style bushings?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

osioradain said:


> Anyone know where I can get the template guide adapter for the M12VE that takes porter cable style bushings?


Hi Adrian - the part number is available in the owners manual if you don't have it. As far as availability, we have a couple of members from your part of the world so I will let them weigh in there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

10 Piece Router Template Guide Set

===========


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks very much for the replies lads.
It does give me the part number but finding where to buy it is the problem. 
Thanks for the link Bobj3 but are you sure it (the adapter) will fit the Hitachi M12VE if so thats exactly what i was looking for...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Adrian

Well it fits my Hitachi M12V 
It works well on almost all of the funny routers with the ears to screw it to..,like the Freud for one more of them..


http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1303683965&sr=1-1

http://www.routerforums.com/219630-post12.html


=====



osioradain said:


> Thanks very much for the replies lads.
> It does give me the part number but finding where to buy it is the problem.
> Thanks for the link Bobj3 but are you sure it (the adapter) will fit the Hitachi M12VE if so thats exactly what i was looking for...


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> Well it fits my Hitachi M12V
> It works well on almost all of the funny routers with the ears to screw it to..,like the Freud for one more of them..
> ...


Lovely thanks very much for that...it will help a lot..


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Possibly easier to obtain in the EU would be the Leigh jig adaptors. These fit many European-style plunge routers (e.g. deWalt, Festo, Hitachi, etc) and allow the use of Porter-Cable guide bushes, which are hardly the norm in Europe.

Phil


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Possibly easier to obtain in the EU would be the Leigh jig adaptors. These fit many European-style plunge routers (e.g. deWalt, Festo, Hitachi, etc) and allow the use of Porter-Cable guide bushes, which are hardly the norm in Europe.
> 
> Phil


Sorry I was on holidays ...thanks for that...I might order both to be sure...


----------

